
Salesforce CEO told LinkedIn he would have paid much more than Microsoft - nwatson
http://www.recode.net/2016/7/23/12262588/salesforce-ceo-linkedin-sale-offer
======
martinza
Hindsight is 20/20\. I'm sure he was at the table in some form or fashion

------
sintaxi
This just means LinkedIn values Microsoft stock more than Salesforce stock.
No?

